# Need to return borrowed lifejacket from Pumphouse ramp



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

I borrowed a life jacket from a nice man at the Pumphouse ramp Saturday 6/29 morning. We planned to meet later in day at Rancho so I could return the jacket, but I was unable to locate you when I got there. 
Message me with color/brand and I'll make sure you get it back. 
Thanks!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Good luck. Reminder to all - Put your name and phone # on your gear.


----------

